# It's yorkshire day!!



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2009)

Today. It's Yorkshire Day. That is all!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2009)

Should we all be unbelievably rude and convince ourselfs that we are just being forthright and salt-of-the-earth then?

While also being proud of ignorance and skinflintish behaviour?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2009)

yorkshire yorkshire


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

I _must_ locate a whippet this iinstant!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I _must_ locate a whippet this iinstant!



what the devil for?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Should we all be unbelievably rude and convince ourselfs that we are just being forthright and salt-of-the-earth then?
> 
> While also being proud of ignorance and skinflintish behaviour?



Yes - while eating a pork pie. In batter.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> what the devil for?



Ickle tickle tickle ears  of course


----------



## Intastella (Aug 1, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - while eating a pork pie. In batter.



Thought deep frying everything in batter was solely the preserve of the Scots?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Thought deep frying everything in batter was solely the preserve of the Scots?



Yorkshire folk are just semi-scots who can't blame the english for being fucked up


----------



## Intastella (Aug 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Yorkshire folk are just semi-scots who can't blame the english for being fucked up



No, they blame us white roses 

(I recently migrated over the Pennines as well  )


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't ya mean _West/North_ Yorkshire day if Look North or Calendar is owt to go by 

I live with a guy from Bolton and he just pissed himself when he saw pretty much every Yorkshire stereotype confirmed on the local news, what's wrong with celebrating the real Yorkshire not some _Heartbeat_ type crap that only exists in the most remote parts of North Yorkshire?


----------



## ericjarvis (Aug 2, 2009)

Aye, happen. Ey up, has tha gin't whipper it's walk mother?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 2, 2009)

Malcolm Barker in Friday's Yorkshire Post said:
			
		

> It is a good day to remember our lost Broad Acres, including the beautiful Trough of Bowland, Saddleworth, Sedbergh, the great eminence of Mickle Fell, the old ironstone mining area of Cleveland, and land to the south of the Tees right up to Barnard Castle and beyond. Even thus cruelly shorn, Yorkshire remains a great and wonderful county, one in which its sons and daughters may take pride.



Yorkshiremen, "undemonstrative"


----------



## mauvais (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, you can celebrate winning the war. Oh, no, wait, I've looked it up on Wikipedia and we won 2-1. You  LOSERS.


----------

